# Sticky  Beans - Posting Guidelines



## Rincewind

Discuss your favourite beans, recommendations should name the specific coffee and roaster (if you want), links will be removed, these often break because the roaster no longer has the coffee and users just see a 404 screen with no idea what the coffee was. Or abused (spammers etc..) by people placing referral codes within links. Many roasters carry the same coffees and people may have certain reasons for favouring a particular roaster and should not be given the impression a specific coffee is only available from one roaster.

NO Self Promotion !!


----------

